# [SOLVED] Problem z cd-rw

## asdfe3

Podłaczyłem cdrom do komputeria (LiteOn 52x32x52, na 100% sprawny) i przy próbie zamontowania dostaje taki komunikat : 

```
mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
```

Jestem w grupie cdrom i cdrw, kernel:linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

w dev nie ma pliku cdrom

ls -l /dev http://wklej.org/id/382307/

rc-update show http://wklej.org/id/382312/

Co może być przyczyną ze nie wykrywa napedu?Last edited by asdfe3 on Sun Aug 29, 2010 9:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## no4b

W dmesg jest informacja o nim?

----------

## sherszen

Za długi post trochę, dla komórki. Dotarłem do końca i brakuje mi konfiga kernela, mianowicie konfiguracji libata, bo właśnie tych sterowników powinieneś używać. Poczytaj o tym w internecie trochę. Jak odpowiednio zbudujesz kernel, urządzenie będzie identyfikowane jako /dev/sr0.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## asdfe3

dmesg http://wklej.org/id/382310/

.config ( kernela ) http://wklej.org/id/382313/ chyba  OK, ale mogę sie mylić

----------

## sebas86

Z dmsg wynika, że masz jeszcze sdb (to może być twój napęd CD/DVD), tylko dziwne, że brakuje Ci go w /dev. Albo listing /dev dałeś przed jakimiś zmianami wprowadzanymi w jądrze albo brakuje Ci wsparcia dla pseudo systemów plików (devfs lub udev).

----------

## asdfe3

/sdb i /sdc to dysk zewnetrzyny i pendrive ( jak uwmieszczałem wynik ls -l /dev to nie byly one podłaczone)

----------

## sebas86

Dla pewności, dyski twarde i napęd optyczny jadą na tym samym kontrolerze? Spróbuj dodać w jądrze dodatkowo wsparcie dla CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC. Ponieważ jest to nagrywarka mogą Ci się przydać dodatkowo: CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD, CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS, CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE. Cała reszta wygląda ok. Sprawdź jeszcze raz czy poprawnie podłączyłeś sprzęt: czy w BIOS-ie jest poprawnie raportowany.

----------

## sherszen

```
<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  ---> 

<*>     ATI PATA support //wybierz swój sterownik, w moim przypadku to chip AMD

SCSI device support  ---> 

<*> SCSI disk support 

<*> SCSI CDROM support

```

Masz tak?

U mnie działa tak jak byś chciał:

```

 % ls -la /dev/cdrom     

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-08-29  /dev/cdrom -> sr0

```

----------

## asdfe3

Zrobiłem tak jak napisaliście i działa.

Dzieki wielkie, sam bym jeszcze się pewnie długo z tym męczył

----------

